# Test Run (New Light Set up)



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Went Fri night.Water conditons were not the best. Did pick up 5 and my buddy in his boat got 6. The new light set up worked good. The only problem was it obstructed my nav. lights,:doh which the Marine Po Po let me know about.( no ticket:clap but they did ck for everything else which is a first in 30 yr) Over all fair night with a good friend










New Lights










Other side









Old Fateful. many a good year out of this one 










New One (if it last as long as the old one it will be time for me to retire from chasin flat fish


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Look like you got you money out of that old generator, cool light setup.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good catch and nice looking light setup! looks like you surely got your moneys worth out of the old generator!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I did. And it still cranks on the 1st pull and runs great ( uses a little oil) I just needed MORE POWER


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice setup and good catch!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

New set up looks good.:clap Where did you get the lights and what's the brand name?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you have any problems with the center light contacting the bow roller when loading or unloading?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Murphy I got them a econolight $8.90 + shippin( bought 4 lights and 8 300w bulbs forfor about 50 bucks.

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp

X Shark So far (one trip) no problem andI used the steep ramp ( it was kiind of close) I dont think it will be problem at any of the other ramps I use either( I hope)


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (6/3/2008)*Murphy I got them a econolight $8.90 + shippin( bought 4 lights and 8 300w bulbs forfor about 50 bucks.
> 
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp[/quote]
> 
> Thanks for the link.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you. 



About your boat. Looks like a wooden boat. Did you build it?



Did you add that area painted White where the lights are bolted to?



How about a few more detailed pixs of the boat? 



Lights:



3- 500 watt units?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Did notbuild this one. (It's a Stauter Built) 

Just cut out some plywood to fit offer my bow to hang my lights on and then cut some 

stainless for the brackets, ran all my wireing in rubber tubeing ( protection).

Here a pic standing on the bow.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotch'a.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Interested in selling the old genny? LOL

Nice setup!


----------

